# Printer won't print unless I restart



## BOLIVIA (Oct 17, 2011)

What's up guys? I was just at a "customer's" house doing some virus removals and what not. After I was done he asked me if I would network his printer to his 3 pc's throughout the house. 2 of the computers worked fine with the printer, but the one laptop (HP dv9000 running Vista 64 bit) wouldn't print unless I restarted it. I could click print, the job would go to the print queue, but that's it. It'd just stay there until I shut down the laptop and restarted it. Soon as vista would boot back up the job would automatically go on through and start printing. Weird right?:4-dontkno Any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

when you look at the printer under printers does it say "ready"?
same results with a test page?
when looking at the print job queue you highlight the print job and under Document if you click on resure or restart does it print?


----------



## BOLIVIA (Oct 17, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> when you look at the printer under printers does it say "ready"?
> same results with a test page?
> when looking at the print job queue you highlight the print job and under Document if you click on resure or restart does it print?


Yeah, I get the same results when printing the test page. Also, when i look at in under printers it says offline. But i cant change that. And I tries to restart the job from the queue but still no response.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Bolivia,

I would find a latest driver of the printer from the Manufacturer's site. See if that helps.

Also, can you please post an ipconfig /all output of the Vista computer? A How-To guide can be found from this Sticky.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html

Please let us know.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

What kind of printer? did you set it up using the printers software utility or through a tcp/ip port? Any chance you assigned an IP already in use to the printer?


----------



## BOLIVIA (Oct 17, 2011)

It's an HP L7650 printer. I downloaded the most current drivers but still no difference. The other 2 pc's work perfectly, one is an HP running 7 and the other is a much older pc running xp. And I used the "add printer" utility under network so I didn't manually change any ip configurations.. I'll post that ipconfig up a little later today 2xg.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Try logging into the printer's IP address in a web browser on the computer that won't connect to it. If the printer has a web setup page, make sure the printer is assigned a static IP. Check the software or HPs website and see if there is a utility to locate your printer. Maybe one was installed with the software? 

Make sure you aren't connecting to the printer as a "Shared Printer" off another computer, but directly to the printer itself. If all else fails, go into the printer properties of the printer on the problem PC and add a new TCP/IP Port and use the IP address of the printer (must be a static IP).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, it is a networked printer, therefore the printer should be plugged in to a Network Switch or to the Router's LAN Port.

All you need to do is use the CD that came with your printer and use it in the Vista computer install the printer driver and software package, shd detect the IP and your network's subnet.


----------



## BOLIVIA (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll give that a try 2Xg. But what if he doesn't have the cd? When I installed it the first time I just used the wizard and the software from the HP site. Will the cd offer someting different?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes the downloaded software/driver from HP will be fine.


----------

